# Bad framing



## Painters Plus (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi just about to start a job where the 2x4 studs are not level and some are warped that would cause the wall to look wavy if I hang drywall over them. Just wondering what is the fastest way to correct this? and what do you guys use to shim the 2x4's with? Is there a special item for shimming I can buy at the hardware store or Home Depot?
Thank you!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Don't know about shimming myself, but whatever the case, make sure to get paid for the repairs you have to make. Either by the homeowner or GC, you shouldn't be liable.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

We always just cut the stud and applied a scab to hold it straight. your only other option is to replace it altogether.

Dave.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Find out which studs are bowed and either replace them or cut a 45 degree cut in about the half of the stud only about 1 inch or 2 inches deep and then drive a nail into the cut and it should pull it back square.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Nobody uses those cardboard long shim strips? I only do remodeling so the square footages are probably much smaller than you might be doing, so all I ever do is throw a level across the studs and staple a couple of card board shim strips here and there and be done with it.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Nobody uses those cardboard long shim strips? I only do remodeling so the square footages are probably much smaller than you might be doing, so all I ever do is throw a level across the studs and staple a couple of card board shim strips here and there and be done with it.


I assume you are talking about studs bowing in?

I am referring to studs that are bowing out.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike, ya ever get any nail/screw heads popping back at ya like that?

Bob


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole said:


> Find out which studs are bowed and either replace them or cut a 45 degree cut in about the half of the stud only about 1 inch or 2 inches deep and then drive a nail into the cut and it should pull it back square.



Or you could just replace them. That is why you make sure your walls are square before you hang rock.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I prefer to replace them too, but I see many framers doing the above that I mentioned.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Mike, ya ever get any nail/screw heads popping back at ya like that?
> 
> Bob


Not that I know of. Is that a downfall of doing that?


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole said:


> I prefer to replace them too, but I see many framers doing the above that I mentioned.



It is something done in a pinch. If you dont crown the lumber before it gets placed then you need to fire the contractor responsible. IF THE GUY WOULD HAVE STRUNG THE WALL FOR PLUMB THIS WOULD NOT HAVE HAPPENED. 

That is what getting a good lumber yard and framer is all about. I have bad lumber some of the time and send it back to the yard upon getting it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Cole said:


> I assume you are talking about studs bowing in?
> 
> I am referring to studs that are bowing out.


Yes, the cardboard shims would be used to bring the low spots up. If there was just a few high spots I would just use the electric hand planer on them. 

But like I said I am only talking small areas here, maybe one whole wall of a room at most that I have to deal with. I'm always dealing with existing studs doing remodeling or repairs of some sort.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

A+Carpenter said:


> It is something done in a pinch. If you dont crown the lumber before it gets placed then you need to fire the contractor responsible. IF THE GUY WOULD HAVE STRUNG THE WALL FOR PLUMB THIS WOULD NOT HAVE HAPPENED.
> 
> That is what getting a good lumber yard and framer is all about. I have bad lumber some of the time and send it back to the yard upon getting it.


You would be surprised how much bad lumber we get.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole said:


> I assume you are talking about studs bowing in?
> 
> I am referring to studs that are bowing out.



This could stem from a floating plate or seal whatever you prefer. Or a bowed plate also.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole said:


> You would be surprised how much bad lumber we get.




Yea I know huh? Seems as if quality is overlooked by production. If you understand what I mean.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Not that I know of. Is that a downfall of doing that?


I think so Mikey. It seems all that pop have a little give under. That's why I'm careful about floating when using screws.

Bob


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

A+Carpenter said:


> Yea I know huh? Seems as if quality is overlooked by production. If you understand what I mean.


Yep, I know what you are talking about.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I think so Mikey. It seems all that pop have a little give under. That's why I'm careful about floating when using screws.
> 
> Bob


Geez Bob, now you are gonna make me paranoid, since I've been doing it that way for years and years.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Mike, was is corrugated cardboard you used???


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

theworx said:


> Mike, was is corrugated cardboard you used???


You guys must think I'm pulling your legs! I'm not cutting up boxes here, LOL!

They are these things:









http://www.recycled-packaging.com/drywall-shims.htm

They are maybe 1/8" thick, you get a gazillion of them for like $.39.

How do you guys install drywall or backer board over a tub lip? What are you using to shim out with?


----------

